# Im Back



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Im so sorry.
Im finally back


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, WB Numo


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Well back! 

I hope you have new pictures to share of your babies!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Ill post them asap !
But I have to go and clean jumbies wheel!
Talk to ya'll later!

hugs and huffs
Ashley and the boys.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

good ta have yaback! cant wait for piccy's!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

heh thanks.
Hows Daisy may?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww, she is great! thanks for asking! :mrgreen: hows numo?


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hes fat, chunky, and very content


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha, good to hear!


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

wb good to see ya wheres the pics


----------

